

Slam Bolt Scrappers - scott_s
http://www.penny-arcade.com/2011/3/16/#1300306912

======
scott_s
I submitted this because this story is very much about entrepreneurs who went
through the sort of process that PG often describes: iterating on ideas until
something finally clicks, and refusing to fail.

